# Carbon Express Maxima Pro Recurve RZ 650 Tuning vs ACE 720



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

World be interested in any experience with the Maxima Pro Recurve RZ 650 with regards to tuning as I’m looking at setting them up for indoors. (Barebow)

Does the tri-spine typically dynamically tune closer to a barreled shaft like the ACE (which I currently shoot) such that the 650 would be essentially one spine step stiffer than my current ACE 720, or are they more like a Carbon one which would behave even slightly stiffer in my experience? (I’ve used carbon one 810:s for field/3D for similar tune)

I currently run the ACE:s cut down to 29” with 90 grain points, so would expect the CX with 120 grain points tune similarly at 29.75” or so if they behave similarly. I will have slightly larger fletching on the CX (3.5” mylar vanes, vs 2.25” on the ACE). They would need to go almost another inch longer if behaving like C1. 

I will of course start out at full length and work down, but i’d Love to hear of anyone’s experience to possibly save some time.


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Liquid, I was running a 600 spine victory arrow on my indoor bow, but switched to a full length 500 spine maxima rz. The bow is a 32lb, and my draw is 27.5. The maxima arrow tuned nicely for me. I hope this might help you. Lunger


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Ughhhh


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

My 500 spine Maxima pro recurve RZ's actually tuned stiffer than my 500 X10's. However, the X10's have some mileage (although still very shootable). Leave the RZ's long IMHO


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

That's right. Running full length plus a 175 gr head on mine.


----------



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

So do barreled shafts like ACE's always tune weaker then?


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

Back when I was working with the tri-spine nano pro xtremes, Vittorio on the forums gave me a general guideline that tri-spine is about 50 spine weaker than parallel shafts and barreled shafts like ACEs and x10s are 100 spine weaker than parallel shafts. So far, this as held solid for me for the setups I've tuned. 
I shoot 41.5lbs @ 30inches (AXT + Wiawis NS) full Olympic setup with a reasonably soft release. 
I tune 500 spine x10s with 110gr points (though I think it flies better with 120gr. but since I live in California, the state tournaments all shoot 90m and I need a little extra speed so I compromised.)
550 spine NPX with 110gr. points
and I have these 600 spine parallel fivics Nano-XQ arrows (not the XQ 3.15) which I determine to basically be CX Nano-pros that fly great with 120gr points.

The Maximas I would probably tune 580 spine with a ~110gr. point since they'll have heavier rear pins and slightly stiffer dynamically from being fatter.


----------



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thats most helpful, thanks! So they seem to end up in between!


----------



## Rylando (Jul 30, 2016)

The maxima's do not seem to be very forgiving in my experience so far. If I'm on, they're dialed in. If I'm even the slightest bit off the groups spread quite large. 
I'm gonna see about putting more tip weight in than the 130 grain points to see if that helps. I'm not the only one I know of having these issues.

Let me know how they work for you!


----------



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

Have you seen any tips heavier than the 120/130grain ones for .234”, or where you thinking something custom?


----------



## Rylando (Jul 30, 2016)

liquidator4711 said:


> Have you seen any tips heavier than the 120/130grain ones for .234”, or where you thinking something custom?


I believe there are inserts and screw in points that are heavier. I'll be ordering some tonight so I'll let you know which I find. But I don't think there are any glue in points that are heavier.


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Lancaster sold me the inserts to glue in, and I run the screw in points. Starting at250, then finally settled on 175s. Your setup will be different, but you get the idea. Screw in points are wonderful, and i'm liking the new arrows. Lunger


----------



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

I guess that would be the #4 CX inserts? Which points did you find that were a good fit at 175 grains?


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

I can't remember. I think I bought 5/16 175gr points from ebay. Lancaster knew which inserts to mail me, and also some more points, like 250gr, ect. I remember I also got a spig rest with a beiter plunger kit from them on the same order. I fooled with the centershot about 3 times along with plunger spring tension and head weight till I got it how I wanted. Really runs great now. Glad I took some advice, and went this route. Lunger


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

liquidator4711 said:


> Have you seen any tips heavier than the 120/130grain ones for .234”, or where you thinking something custom?


I've made custom ones for myself with a cheap lathe. I took 300, 250,225,200,175s and turned them all down to fit. I use these a lot so was well worth my 6 hours of lathe time a few years ago. I have them to fit or be just slight smaller than the arrow from 142-230grs

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks John, will see if that is feasible - would be nice with no inserts.


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

Funny, cause I actually prefer inserts. It satisfies the tinkerer in me. If I had a dollar for every time I swapped points in my Nanos....... Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

well, I guess it just the experience of having to loc-tite the tips, which kind of defeats the purpose (they were rattling loose) - but perhaps an o-ring would do the trick, I’ve seen some field points having those and if that works it’d be nice.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

Small amount of teflon pipe thread tape or bowstring wax helps screw in points stay in while still easily removed by hand


----------



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

Will try that, thanks for the tip!


----------



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

Ok, just initial feedback: set 650 Shaft up uncut at 31.5”, 120 grain points, wraps, 3.5” spider vanes, pin Nock adapters and Beiter nocks; quick tuning of bow weight to approx 30# on the fingers (didn’t have the bow scale with me...) - and arrow shoots and groups quite ok with bareshafts (shot a 260 WA barebow @18m which is close to my personal best) - still room for fine/group tuning, but really like what I’ve seen so far from these! Definitely workable with the 650:s even with low draw weight.


----------



## Rylando (Jul 30, 2016)

Meant to reply earlier. I have 420 spined full length maximas with 100mm high profile XSWings out of my 31" drawlength bow at about #35 with 300gr points flying amazingly well. Averaging low 270's right now.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

Rylando said:


> Meant to reply earlier. I have 420 spined full length maximas with 100mm high profile XSWings out of my 31" drawlength bow at about #35 with 300gr points flying amazingly well. Averaging low 270's right now.


What inserts and points get you to 300gr?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

granite14 said:


> What inserts and points get you to 300gr?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I think CX makes an insert that fits. Also 1716 rps Easton inserts fit. Pair that with a saunders heavier points and now you are 175-315 total

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

Demmer3 said:


> I think CX makes an insert that fits. Also 1716 rps Easton inserts fit. Pair that with a saunders heavier points and now you are 175-315 total
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The thing that's kept me from ordering is that I only know 125gr points that I think will be the same diameter. Easton Rps aren't that heavy. What diameter Saunders? All I ever see is 5/16" at that weight. Or do people not shoot them flush?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

granite14 said:


> The thing that's kept me from ordering is that I only know 125gr points that I think will be the same diameter. Easton Rps aren't that heavy. What diameter Saunders? All I ever see is 5/16" at that weight. Or do people not shoot them flush?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Some don't shoot them flush. I spun mine back on a lathe. 300s turned to 230s fit flush

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

Some feedback now that I finally got the new set of 650:s I had on backorder in case someone fins it useful:

The #4 insert from CX fits perfectly fine (11 grains) which allows the use of most field points (5/16).

I cut the new shafts down from 31.5" -> 30" (had previously tuned fine with them at 31.5" using 120gr points with 3.5 Spider vanes...) and put in inserts and Eli Revolution vanes instead of Spiders.

I put together a box with several different field points ranging from 145 --> 300 grains just to satisfy my curiosity how things behave (just shooting without having them perfectly flush, there is a small overhang but quite acceptable).

Started with 250 grains - way too weak.

After working down the range of weights, I must admit I was a bit surprised when the best working one was 145 grains (156 total with the insert) - would have expected to need more point weight with a 1.5" cut (then, arrows are complex...) - the learning process continues 

Still, really, really like these arrows for indoor...


----------

